# nintendo folder icons for pc



## bigsjohn99 (Feb 7, 2008)

I was just wonderig if anyone knows where to find some nintendo themed folder icons for windows xp.  I have a few different folders with ds stuff in them and thought it would be cool to get some custom folder icons, (like mario, mushrooms or whatever)   I tried google but had no luck, all I could find were some blocky homemade ones that didn't look very good.  If anyone could point me in the right direction that would be great.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 7, 2008)

I love this one: http://chaodam.deviantart.com/art/Nintendo...-Icons-41600922 . I know there's only one, but it's a good start


----------



## bigsjohn99 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply.  This one's not bad, but it's not exactly what I'm looking for.  I'm going to try google again, maybe I'll get lucky.  Thanks again.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 7, 2008)

i have a folder of 9 that i have, how should i upload them?

Edit : http://www.uploading.com/files/8I6SI8WD/Ne...ndows).rar.html there u go


----------



## phoood (Feb 7, 2008)

you're better off looking through skinning/design/theming/etc boards than searching though google.  I can't remember any atm.


----------



## Tripp (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(phoood @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> you're better off looking through skinning/design/theming/etc boards than searching though google.Â I can't remember any atm.



http://www.wincustomize.com/

That should help...


----------



## mkoo (Feb 8, 2008)

This is what I'm using
http://www.iconarchive.com/category/game/c...osya-daddy.html


----------



## bigsjohn99 (Feb 8, 2008)

These are all great.  Thanks for helping out.


----------



## VBKirby (Feb 13, 2008)

This is an Icon I made. (screenshot taken from my desktop)


----------

